# Serpent mini replacement glass



## Flava (23/5/16)

as per subject, any vendors have stock of this?


----------



## Vapers Corner (24/5/16)

Flava said:


> as per subject, any vendors have stock of this?



We are bringing a bunch in. Expecting in the next 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (6/6/16)

Serpent mini replacement glass in stock now

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/accessories-other-101

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoeB786 (6/6/16)

Will the goblin mini glass not work? , trying to see if we can match up some funky colors to the serpent ,

@Members of the forum, anybody that own both the serpent mini and goblin mini, would please check and see if the glass on these tanks are the same


----------



## Flava (6/6/16)

MoeB786 said:


> Will the goblin mini glass not work? , trying to see if we can match up some funky colors to the serpent ,
> 
> @Members of the forum, anybody that own both the serpent mini and goblin mini, would please check and see if the glass on these tanks are the same


Hi, they are not the same size. The serpent mini chamber is smaller in both height and width.


----------



## kevkev (8/8/16)

Bump, I managed to break both of mine over the weekend. @Vapers Corner I see you are out of stock. Anybody else?


----------



## kevkev (10/8/16)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## kevkev (11/8/16)

Bump. Anyone have replacement glass for the Serpent Mini?

@KieranD 
@SAVapeGear 
@Sir Vape 
@JakesSA 
@Vapers Corner 
@Stroodlepuff


----------



## kevkev (22/8/16)

kevkev said:


> Bump. Anyone have replacement glass for the Serpent Mini?
> 
> @KieranD
> @SAVapeGear
> ...


----------



## Prian (3/9/16)

Im also looking to glasses aswell 
Somebody please help!!!!!!


----------

